# Gohan is being sneaky



## Khadsell (Dec 12, 2017)

So Gohan thinks he is a clever and sneaky kitty. When he gets nervous and wants to make a clean getaway, he goes into super slo-mo mode and walks away agonizingly slowly. This is so Olive won't be able to see him leave and he will be safer (in the video she is on the cat tree).


Of course, this has the unintended affect of making him look like a super fun cat toy, and makes Olive's prey instincts kick in. This time ended in a chase lol. I wish I could tell him it wouldn't have happened if he just walked away normal! Any one else have a kitty that likes a dramatic exit?


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That's pretty interesting. Doesn't sound like it worked. I have one that runs as fast as she can through the house and if her son is home, then he chases which results in her hissing at him and even striking him at times. Too bad they can't just play.


----------

